

What makes a product good? - raelmiu
http://jesperbylund.com/2013/01/what-makes-a-product-good/
There is a difference between products that perform poorly and products that perform well that is hard to put your finger on. Designers have been struggling to tell you about it for years. But it turns out it’s not the answer that is the problem, it’s the question.
The question is: Is it enjoyable? It’s the difference between functional and great.
======
raelmiu
Just a simple question to ask, makes it an easy method to use in any org.

